# Jameson Gold Reserve



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

So I was gifted a bottle of this for Christmas....and I must say it is the best whiskey I have ever had. Now I am a total whiskey, bourban, scotch noob....as I mainly stick to my craft beers....but this has definately got me thinking and maybe venturing a little deeper into the spirit world.....

all I have had comparitively, outside the usual jack, jim, and the likes....

*whiskey
*jameson
jameson 12
telemore dew

*Bourban
*makers mark
woodsford reserve

*Scotch
*Johnny walker black...i know i know its a blend like i said im just starting to experiment.

So fellows what should I be looking for.... obviously starting out I'd like to be in the $60 bottle range, or if these also have the smaller bottles to try even better.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Well, now that all depends. Kevin, you're a Puff veteran. You _know _we need to know what you liked and disliked before we make recommendations!!!

But go right for Lagavulin. It's magical. It's the best scotch for the money, and its around $60 most states, irrc. 'Round here it's like $80 or something stupid. Hopefully that changes soon!!!

EDIT: Another thought would be Talisker. It might be more enjoyable to a scotch noob. It's my second favorite, below Lagavilin. Oban rounds out my top 3 single-malt scotches.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

ok well out of those mentioned, the gold reserve has been my fave, all flavor, oaky caramel with no fire exhale. the makers seemed to be a buit smoother than the woodsford but flavor wise i felt these were pretty close with the makers being just a tad better with the smooth finish. I havent had reg jameson in a long time, and the 12 year was much better but still not quite right for sipping. And as far as the johnny goes....well i need to re-visit that one as...well i dont remember my experience with it at all. I like my drink cold so something that goes on the rocks nicely would be prefered..at least until i get a few whiskey stones. I also tend to drink a liquor very slowly, just slowly sipping.


----------



## bresdogsr (Jan 27, 2005)

Scotch I just got a bottle of Balvennie Doublewood. It is great around $50/bottle
Bourbon I like Buffalo Trace for a mixer and ocassional sipper $25/bottle For sipping Eagle Rare 10 year, any Evan Wiliams single barrel, Blantons all within your price range.


----------



## spottedjag (Dec 10, 2011)

I think Masterson's and Caribou Crossing are great whiskey's. Yes, they are both canadian so many Whiskey snobs will poo poo them, but they are much velvetier than just about any whiskey I've had. For the whiskey snobs, Masterson's is a 100% Rye, while CC is a single barrel.

These are great for developing for your whiskey tastes.

Review: Masterson's Straight Rye Whiskey Batch #3 | Whisky Advocate Blog
Review: Caribou Crossing Canadian Whisky | Whisky Advocate Blog


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Jameson is good stuff - and I'm a Scotch drinker, so that is hard to say!

Macallan and Laphroaig offerings are usually my favorites. I even like Loch Dhu, so whatcanyoudo.

Mixing Jameson and Tullamore is safe - just make sure you don't mix Jameson and Bushmills!*

* the aforementioned reference is not meant to offend - please accept my apology if it does so.


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

For scotch, I like Balvenie.

Whiskey, I think the Canadian's win, Crown Special Reserve - smoooooth

Vodka - Belvedere (everybody should have a bottle in the freezer)

Tequila - Patron

Gin - thanks, but no thanks, I'll pass

That about covers it, whose buying??


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

I've been trying to find a way to order Jameson Gold and have it shipped to IN. So far no luck. Not sure why but every site I visit to order I end with the cannot ship to IN zip code. Glad to head you like it though.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

I bought my old roommate a bottle of the Jameson Gold for his bday once and I felt it tasted like firewater, just like regular Jameson. Couldn't stand the stuff. I have not enjoyed most of the bourbons I've had either, just too charcoaly, not enough subtle flavor. Since our tastes differ so much, you may want to take these recommendations with a grain of salt. 

Irish Whiskey: Michael Collins Single Malt, Red Breast 12 single malt ----- both are highly decorated and under $40. I've only had maybe 10 irish whiskeys and these are my favorite. 

Blended Scotch Whisky: Outside of JW gold (did not enjoy at all), I have very little experience with blends. BUT, the JW Green is awesome (officially a blended malt, no corn).

Single Malt: If you like smoke/salt/iodine than stuff from Islay will be your target. If you don't, stay very far away. My Favorite right now is Caol Ila Distiller's edition, then Lagavulin 16 both are quite "peaty". If you like Caramel and sweet I have really enjoyed Glenmorangie Quinta Ruban and LaSanta, Balvenie DoubleWood is okay as well. Glenfiddich 15 will add a little more oak to the mix. If you like it "oaky" stick to stuff solely aged in bourbon barrels, if you want it sweeter stuff finished in dessert wine barrels is the place to look.


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

+1 for the redbreast. I actually like the 12 better than the 15. But Jameson Gold is very nice stuff. So is the 15 and 18, but I prefer Jameson Gold a little more. Another good one to try if you get the opportunity is Middleton Rare. I fell in love with this stuff while in Ireland.


----------



## ajk170 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well, I too have gone back to the brown spirits and have done a few home taste-testings with Jameson 12 year, Balvanie 12 Year, Glenmorangie D' Or, Johnny Walker Gold, JD Single Barrel, JD Honey and Glenrothes 1994 - my favorite was the Balvanie 12 but that's not to say that I'm done experimenting with what I like... I just got Redbreast, 10 Cane and Ron Zacapa 23 to add to the mix (I think the rums [served neat] will be more of an all-around drink that can go with more types of my stogies, more so than the whiskys) You might be interested in the latest Whisky Advocate's article that paired various cigars with several whiskys - the results were something of a mixed bag. I also noticed the recent issue of Wine Spectator has an article on American Whiskies (I haven't read it in detail). However, my tastings and the Whisky Advocate pairing article got me thinking that 10 Cane/Ron Zacapa heavier rums might pair with more cigar types... I could be off on this theory but this weekend I'm hoping to put it to the test! Nonetheless, both Jack Daniels tasted very sweet and (esp the JD Honey) syrup-like relative to the Scotch and Irish stuff (no offense to those that like JD whiskeys). I should be clear that all my testing was done neat and without cigars (I mention the Whisky Advocate article since it was an interesting read about cigars and whisky).


----------

